# Cross-Check vs. Kona Jake vs. ?



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

i haven't commuted to work since late fall (lazy/too busy/whatever). but the spring is nearly upon us (in theory at least), and i'd like a designated commuter. i have enough trails and fireroads on the ride in that i'd prefer a cx bike, or something with enough clearance for some knobs. i would also be using the bike for long weekend 'exploration' rides; half road, half dirt road/singletrack. i know the cross-check would fit the bill, but it's considerably more expensive to build up than the jake, and probably more comfortable offroad (4130 chromo baby!). i also like the versatility of the CC (gears, fixed, ss, etc). another option i've entertained is building a surly km with some drop bars, adding to the versatility factor (room for full 29" knobbies, disc tabs), but that would add even more to the overall cost. 

so here's what i need from you guys:

1. anyone with experience on all three bikes, or any two of them? 
2. how do they compare for the intended uses?
3. what would you do?
4. post pics if you've got 'em.
5. i watched the movie 'garden state' last night, and it was pretty damned good. if you've seen it, what'd you think of it?

alright, that pretty much covers it. and i might add, while budget is a factor, it's not a deal-breaker. i think i would just feel guilty about dumping a huge chunk of change on a bike instead of tossing the extra into my son's college fund account (he's only 2, so i've got time, but still....). i thank you all for even reading this drivel, and an extra special thanks to anyone who responds with useful informtation/opions.

the_dude

ps....i'm not really interested in bikes that aren't on the list. i'm going through my lbs on this one, and he's a kona dealer (thus the Jake), and obviously has access to QBP (thus the surly's).


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

*surly*

sounds like you need a surly crosscheck. I love mine... got it as a temporary replacement, but it's staying.
KM will be porky and more offroad oriented.
No experience with the Jake. Make sure you compare 'apples' to apples with the cost on the jake vs the surly with the components. but i realize that pre-built bikes do save cash.
make sure the jake can easily take racks and fenders. crosscheck is beautiful at this.
If I was in your shoes, I would check out the bianchi castro valley, 800 retail. that's what i would get if looking at a commuter from scratch and want to buy new.
my bike









the bianchi


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> the bianchi


thanks jh. i've looked long and hard at the bianchi, it's nearly the same price as the jake (MSRP), and it's got everything i'm looking for........but, and it's a BIG but, i can only get it through my lbs' competition. lbs loyalty is very important to me, because my lbs has jumped through hoops for me in the past, and has hooked me up well over the years. aside from that, the shop owner is a friend, and buying a bianchi would go over like a fart in church. i have compared apples to apples considering CC vs. Jake, and there are pro's and con's to each:

Cross-Check: Pros - steel, tire clearance, versatility, ability to spec my own parts.
Cons - steel (it'll be my 'bad weather' bike), cost.

Jake: Pros - aluminum (corrosion), versatility (rack/fender mounts also), cheeeeaaaap. (not only is MSRP considerably lower, but i usually don't pay retail at my lbs).
Cons - aluminum (harsher ride), less tire clearance (not really sure what the numbers are on this one), slightly less versatile.

Karate Monkey: Pros - incredibly versatile (29" mtb, 700c road, SS, gears, etc), steel.
Cons - steel, most expensive, heaviest.

....and that's where i stand at the end of the day. i'm hoping one you guys can sway me one way or another.

the_dude


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like you should stick with Kona, the Bianchi is not that much better really.
Have you checked out the Sutra? sliding dropouts, so very versatile. disc brakes. steel. and dont think steel is bad for bad weather. it's not a big deal. it wont rust through! but it costs more. it has much better components, though.
sutra:msrp1299
jake:749
jakethesnake:1099

i think it matters what you/the lbs has in the parts bin. if they can figure out some spare parts for cheap for the crosscheck, i would do that. if not... well. i would go cheap cheap on the jake, or ask what they can do on price with the sutra, because that thing is really cool!












the_dude said:


> thanks jh. i've looked long and hard at the bianchi, it's nearly the same price as the jake (MSRP), and it's got everything i'm looking for........but, and it's a BIG but, i can only get it through my lbs' competition. lbs loyalty is very important to me, because my lbs has jumped through hoops for me in the past, and has hooked me up well over the years. aside from that, the shop owner is a friend, and buying a bianchi would go over like a fart in church. i have compared apples to apples considering CC vs. Jake, and there are pro's and con's to each:
> 
> Cross-Check: Pros - steel, tire clearance, versatility, ability to spec my own parts.
> Cons - steel (it'll be my 'bad weather' bike), cost.
> ...


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Anyone seen a Sutra? how's tire clearance?


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

From a trail riding perspective, the Kona is hard to beat for a real 'cross bike. The KM would, or course beat it -- but its not a true 'cross bike. The Kona fork is a boat anchor. So I'd get the Kona and then buy a Nashbar carbon 'cross fork. The nashbar fork *is* the Winwood fork.

Don't get me wrong, the Surly is cool. I'd just get the Kona.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks guys.

jh - i lusted over the sutra for months, but left it off the list because of the price. i agree though, it is sweet, and would more than fit the bill. especially those sliding dropouts! it's also funny you should bring that up in this conversatino, because i just got back from my lunch break where i spent at said lbs discussing my dilemma, and the sutra was discussed heavily.

asterisk - the lbs mechanic has one on order, and told me clearance is 45mm with fenders. so.....pretty damned good! it's impossible to tell from side-profile shots of the sutra, but the stays have slight 's' bends to them to increase clearance.


gripped - i see your point, but i'm probably never going to race cross, so a carbon fork would be out. i've also been running the P2 fork on my mtb for a year now, and i dig it. question: have you ridden a Jake or JTS _and_ a cross-check offroad? if so....how do they compare? i imagine the jake is much stiffer, but obviously less comfy. am i correct?

the_dude


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

the_dude said:


> gripped - i see your point, but i'm probably never going to race cross, so a carbon fork would be out. i've also been running the P2 fork on my mtb for a year now, and i dig it. question: have you ridden a Jake or JTS _and_ a cross-check offroad? if so....how do they compare? i imagine the jake is much stiffer, but obviously less comfy. am i correct?


Well, the Nashbar carbon is $150 plus you can usually get online coupons if you look ...

I haven't ridden either the Jake or the Surly. I'm basing my opinion solely on the word of other riders who have ridden them. Surly is "plush" and a bit heavy. The Kona handles well and is lighter. That's the description I've gotten.

I used to ride mountain bikes ... I rode a Wicked Fat Chance for years -- fully ridgid. Ooooh what a nice ride that was. CroMo heaven. I garaged it and bought a GT Zaskar. Light and fast. Faster than the Fat but a bit on the harsh side. FWIW, that's the kind of impression I get of the Surly vs. Jake.

If my primary use were around town and commuting, I'd buy a Surly. If I was looking to ride trails, I'd buy the Kona. That's not to say that the Surly wouldn't be fun on the trails too ...


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*I do..*

The surly could be built up almost anyway you wanted. But the handling was so slow and the frame didnt acelerate very well. Then i built up a jake for CX/commute duty. That bike was fun fun fun. The handling and stability were good and the ride was comfy. Im selling the Jake frame if your interested? Its a 54cm and im also selling the kona project II fork with it.


----------

